# Two New Sub-Atomic Particles Discovered



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

"Two never-before-seen particles have just been detected at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider, the world’s largest particle accelerator, by the international LHCb collaboration. Known as Xi_b'- and Xi_b*-, the new particles belong to the baryon family." 

Two New Sub-Atomic Particles Discovered at CERN | IFLScience


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

"The new baryons are very short-lived, CBC explains, lasting only a thousandth of a billionth of a second before breaking up into five smaller pieces."

Amazing they could even detect them. I'm glad my baryons last a bit longer. :wink:


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> "The new baryons are very short-lived, CBC explains, lasting only a thousandth of a billionth of a second before breaking up into five smaller pieces."
> 
> Amazing they could even detect them. I'm glad my baryons last a bit longer. :wink:


:laughing:

It really is amazing how they're able to detect them; I mean, they can only be known thanks to the use of computers... It makes me wonder what other things are hidden out there.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I am sad that I can't understand what they're talking about.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I am sad that I can't understand what they're talking about.


If you can understand the subatomic components of an atom, you can understand baryons at least on a basic level. Protons and neutrons are types of baryons. Baryons are made up of even smaller particles called quarks. Three to be exact. 

Beyond this it is best to have someone else answer.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Killbain said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what our species has discovered and keeps on discovering, despite the compunction of millions of us to believe in tribal mythological nonsense.
> 
> This is very exciting news, even if I don't have the intellectual tools to fully understand the implications.


Because you can't back scientific discovery and be a theist? I fail to see your logic.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

CaptSwan said:


> Two New Sub-Atomic Particles Discovered at CERN | IFLScience


So there's a beauty, a strange and a down quark in baryon, meaning baryon is made up by ENFJ, INFP and well...more INFP. Okay, I think I need to get off the internet again.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

@Killbain Just thought I'd inform you I have been a Christian all my life and I fully support and love science. Also studying a scientific career.



Apolo said:


> Because you can't back scientific discovery and be a theist? I fail to see your logic.


Thank you, what never ceases to amaze me is how there are so many people who claim not to be interested in religion, yet try to bring it up into every discussion they see.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Why bring religion into this discussion? Let's just take some time and appreciate baryons for what they are. Some of the most beautiful women are composed of baryons.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

CaptSwan said:


> "Two never-before-seen particles have just been detected at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider, the world’s largest particle accelerator, by the international LHCb collaboration. Known as Xi_b'- and Xi_b*-, the new particles belong to the baryon family."
> 
> Two New Sub-Atomic Particles Discovered at CERN | IFLScience


!
Not bad for a renegade from York University and a geek from UBC
(=_U_niversity of _B_ritish _C_olumbia) who used a computer to predict 
the existence of these new particles.

New subatomic particles predicted by Canadians found at CERN - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

DouglasMl said:


> !
> Not bad for a renegade from York University and a geek from UBC


This is also based on 2011-2012 collision data as the LHC won't re-open until next year.
Not bad indeed, given the odds.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

DouglasMl said:


> !
> Not bad for a renegade from York University and a geek from UBC
> (=_U_niversity of _B_ritish _C_olumbia) who used a computer to predict
> the existence of these new particles.
> ...


Something told me when I read your post that you were Canadian; hecking your profile data confirms my gut feeling. Kudos for Canada!


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

CaptSwan said:


> "Two never-before-seen particles have just been detected at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider, the world’s largest particle accelerator, by the international LHCb collaboration. Known as Xi_b'- and Xi_b*-, the new particles belong to the baryon family."
> 
> Two New Sub-Atomic Particles Discovered at CERN | IFLScience


One must be called Sheldon.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Satan's lies


























/s


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

conscius said:


> One must be called Sheldon.


And, I bet Sheldon would appreciate it the baptism! He'd even attend the christening of the baryon, if it's "Christening Attending" day. :laughing:


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

DasPhillipBrau said:


> @Killbain Just thought I'd inform you I have been a Christian all my life and I fully support and love science. Also studying a scientific career.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, what never ceases to amaze me is how there are so many people who claim not to be interested in religion, yet try to bring it up into every discussion they see.


Exactly, shoot my GF has her undergrad and graduate degrees in different disciplines of microbiology, as well as being an MD, and she is a Christian. Her sister and brother in law are bother PHDs in physics, and Christian. We love science! :crazy:




Geoffrey Felis said:


> Why bring religion into this discussion? Let's just take some time and appreciate baryons for what they are. Some of the most beautiful women are composed of baryons.


Amen!





DouglasMl said:


> !
> Not bad for a renegade from York University and a geek from UBC
> (=_U_niversity of _B_ritish _C_olumbia) who used a computer to predict
> the existence of these new particles.
> ...


Nice find! Will have to read this later on today.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

DasPhillipBrau said:


> @_Killbain_ Just thought I'd inform you I have been a Christian all my life and I fully support and love science. Also studying a scientific career.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, what never ceases to amaze me is how there are so many people who claim not to be interested in religion, yet try to bring it up into every discussion they see.


There are many other nonsenses besides religion. We humans are obsessed with petty politics and power struggles. Crazy wars and conflicts, scabbling over resources of one kind or another. We take offense over things that really are of no consequence and don't even go to money and finance!

But just clarify....you aren' a scientist.....you're and artist. Someone who can hold two diametrically opposed views a the same time and not see any conflict. (F Scott Fitzgerald)


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Well this thread is sunk.


----------



## Quercetin (Dec 5, 2012)

Killbain said:


> compunction of millions of us to believe in tribal mythological nonsense


Even though most aren't literally true in my opinion, don't make the mistake of discounting them as nonsense. Many lessons within these theistic practices have practical application and DO work. By work, I mean that it gives them the means to believe in themselves. Tangibly, theistic belief gives many scientists their passion for discovery, such as these new subatomic particles. *Spider Sense* _I have a feeling in the back of my head, I shouldn't have said anything to the troll_. 

*Back on topic. *

"The new baryons are very short-lived, CBC explains, lasting only a thousandth of a billionth of a second before breaking up into five smaller pieces." 

In the context of the "five smaller pieces". The article mentioned they were just able to detect the particles based on their decay signature. Do we have predictions as to what these five smaller pieces could be? Here's a quick guide as to the slim basics of HOW these detectors work in case someone is interested.


----------



## Quercetin (Dec 5, 2012)

DouglasMl said:


> !
> Used a computer to predict the existence of these new particles.


And to detect them! Computer/software engineers are shining.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I just wish my erections would last longer than these particles.:sad:

Sorry. TMI !! :laughing:


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Quercetin said:


> Even though most aren't literally true in my opinion, don't make the mistake of discounting them as nonsense. Many lessons within these theistic practices have practical application and DO work. By work, I mean that it gives them the means to believe in themselves. Tangibly, theistic belief gives many scientists their passion for discovery, such as these new subatomic particles. *Spider Sense* _I have a feeling in the back of my head, I shouldn't have said anything to the troll_.
> 
> *Back on topic. *
> 
> ...


No, I'm not trolling as you put it.

I just worry that we humans spend so much of out time on pettiness and nonsense, not necessarily religious - although that does qualify - when discoveries such as these (albeit it is beyond my limited knowledge of physics and quantum mechanics) are being made by our species.....hey, we just landed a space probe on a comet too!

No other species in the history of earth has developed the ability to think laterally let alone discern sub atoms.....we should rejoice in that, instead of say, going on a silly jihad or invading Ukraine or creating a banking crisis.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

Those scientists haven't figured out that it's all just a zoom spectrum with a possible de-access and access point at every variable all overlapping through each other also through very bizarre ways . 

Diversity is more then diversity it has patterns an events and possible many other diversity's overlapping underlining and over-lining through everything way, way out there beyond the wobbly line ("further then the multi-verse").


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

Killbain said:


> No, I'm not trolling as you put it.
> 
> I just worry that we humans spend so much of out time on pettiness and nonsense, not necessarily religious - although that does qualify - when discoveries such as these (albeit it is beyond my limited knowledge of physics and quantum mechanics) are being made by our species.....hey, we just landed a space probe on a comet too!
> 
> No other species in the history of earth has developed the ability to think laterally let alone discern sub atoms.....we should rejoice in that, instead of say, going on a silly jihad or invading Ukraine or creating a banking crisis.


 @Killbain
They should have been putting space-craft towards comet after Armstrong yet it took them all this time baffles me they were fundamentally using flawed money concepts to achieve that when they could just as well get a decent nice caring person to do the hard-work required to meet the requirement towards space-craft.


Did you hear about that swine who used teens to blow up some place?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

xXxRosexXx said:


> Those scientists haven't figured out that it's all just a zoom spectrum with a possible de-access and access point at every variable all overlapping through each other also through very bizarre ways .


You have just perfectly described romantic love on this planet. )


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> "The new baryons are very short-lived, CBC explains, lasting only a thousandth of a billionth of a second before breaking up into five smaller pieces."
> 
> Amazing they could even detect them. I'm glad my baryons last a bit longer. :wink:


yea I take viagara for that


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Michael82 said:


> So there's a beauty, a strange and a down quark in baryon, meaning baryon is made up by ENFJ, INFP and well...more INFP. Okay, I think I need to get off the internet again.


I think these new baryons are INFP since they break down quickly...:crazy:
If that's true, then neutrinos are pure INTJ (with the occasional INTP). Not affected by much of *anything*...:ninja:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> yea I take viagara for that


Yeah, I give viagara to my pet rottweiler and watch him sow his wild baryons across the neighborhood.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Yeah, I give viagara to my pet rottweiler and watch him sow his wild baryons across the neighborhood.


I give viagara to my pet gerbil ''mr fudge'' before I shove him up my ass 
his baryons kick into hyper drive


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> I give viagara to my pet gerbil ''mr fudge'' before I shove him up my ass
> his baryons kick into hyper drive


This is hilariously going way to far. What a nice thought to have this Thanksgiving. :crazy:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

there is no such thing as going too far:kitteh:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> there is no such thing as going too far:kitteh:


Who knew nuclear physics could be so sick. :shocked:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Who knew nuclear physics could be so sick. :shocked:


Einstein and hawking


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I personally like the Red Baryon in the Snoopy cartoons.

Is that not the same thing?


----------

